# مفاجأه == شريط دايما معايا



## blackguitar (5 مارس 2006)

*مفاجأه == شريط دايما معايا*

*ازيكوا يا جماعه عاملين ايه *
*انا جايبلكوا مفاجأه يارب تعجبكوا*

*شريط دايما معايا mp3 وصوته جميل اوى *

*انا اخدته من ايميل وصلنى *



دايما معايا و أنغام (http://www.callforall.net/data/media...iman_maaia.mp3)
علمني أكون (http://www.callforall.net/data/media...meny_akkon.mp3)
صلاة التوبة (http://www.callforall.net/data/media...h_me/salat.mp3)
لما الحمل بيتقل (http://www.callforall.net/data/media...ma_elhemel.mp3)
دايما معايا (http://www.callforall.net/data/media...iman_maaia.mp3)
بين يديك (http://www.callforall.net/data/media...na_yadaika.mp3)
كل يوم تحت صليبك (http://www.callforall.net/data/media...e/kol_yoom.mp3)
أنت أغلى ما في حياتي (http://www.callforall.net/data/media...anta_aghla.mp3)
الخطية عملت سحابة (http://www.callforall.net/data/media...e/alkhatia.mp3)
طالبين العون (http://www.callforall.net/data/media...een_alaoun.mp3)
أنت اللي عارف (http://www.callforall.net/data/media...enta_aaref.mp3) 		
http://9q9q.com/March/1141489595.mp3​


----------



## ++menooo++ (5 مارس 2006)

ميرسى اوى يا بلاك انا بموووووووت فى الشريط ده


----------



## remotalaat (19 مارس 2006)

بعد أذنك يا أخى blackguitar اضع وصلات التحميل مرة أخرى لأنها لا تعمل 
دايما معايا و أنغام (http://www.callforall.net/data/media/songs/collection/with_me/daiman_maaia.mp3)
علمني أكون (http://www.callforall.net/data/media/songs/collection/with_me/almeny_akkon.mp3)
صلاة التوبة (http://www.callforall.net/data/media/songs/collection/with_me/salat.mp3)
لما الحمل بيتقل (http://www.callforall.net/data/media/songs/collection/with_me/lma_elhemel.mp3)
دايما معايا (http://www.callforall.net/data/media/songs/collection/with_me/daiman_maaia.mp3)
بين يديك (http://www.callforall.net/data/media/songs/collection/with_me/baina_yadaika.mp3)
كل يوم تحت صليبك (http://www.callforall.net/data/media/songs/collection/with_me/kol_yoom.mp3)
أنت أغلى ما في حياتي (http://www.callforall.net/data/media/songs/collection/with_me/anta_aghla.mp3)
الخطية عملت سحابة (http://www.callforall.net/data/media/songs/collection/with_me/alkhatia.mp3)
طالبين العون (http://www.callforall.net/data/media/songs/collection/with_me/talbeen_alaoun.mp3)
أنت اللي عارف (http://www.callforall.net/data/media/songs/collection/with_me/enta_aaref.mp3)


----------



## pola (19 مارس 2006)

متشكرين يا جماعة على الترانيم


----------



## جورج كرسبو (21 مارس 2006)

شكرا يابلاك على الترانيم


----------



## Coptic Man (26 مارس 2006)

*شكرا يا بلاك ويا remotalaat 

علي الشريط ده

من اجمل الشرائط اللي بحبها 

الرب يبارككم*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (26 مارس 2006)

*جميل قوي الشرايط ربنا يباركك *


----------



## yasou3_7ayaty (1 سبتمبر 2006)

مش عارفة اشكركم ازاي انا كنت بدور عليه من مدة


----------



## †gomana† (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*الله جميل اوى انا بحبه اوى *
*ميرسيه جدا يا بلاكوتا ويارب ترجعلنا بالسلامة*
*ربنا معاك*


----------



## S J R (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مفاجأه == شريط دايما معايا*

*ميرسى على الشريط يا غالى*


----------



## †السريانيه† (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مفاجأه == شريط دايما معايا*

ترانيم جميله جدا شكراا ربنا يحفظكم ويبارك بيكم ​


----------



## the servant (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مفاجأه == شريط دايما معايا*

تشكررررررررررررررررررات افندم علي الشريط التحفة ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## totty (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مفاجأه == شريط دايما معايا*

انا مش عارفه انزله خاااااااااااااالص حد يقوللى اعمل ايه


----------



## جوزيف فادي (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مفاجأه == شريط دايما معايا*

انا بحبكو اوي


----------



## blackguitar (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مفاجأه == شريط دايما معايا*

*http://www.mp3-tranem.net/*


*السايت ده يا جماعه فيه ترانيم كتيرة وفيه كمان شريط دايما معايا للى عاوزه*


----------



## sharene (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجأه == شريط دايما معايا*



frai قال:


> تشكررررررررررررررررررات افندم علي الشريط التحفة ربنا يعوضكم[/QUOميرسى


----------



## dode_fox (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجأه == شريط دايما معايا*

شكراااااااااااااا:999:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجأه == شريط دايما معايا*

للاسف اللنكات مش شغالة :smil13:​


----------



## tsubasa_10 (3 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفاجأه == شريط دايما معايا*

*شكرا على مجهودك شريط رائع وكنت بدور عليه *


----------



## oesi no (3 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفاجأه == شريط دايما معايا*

*تم تعديل اللينكات 
سلام ونعمه 
*​


----------



## ROWIS (4 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفاجأه == شريط دايما معايا*

*شريط جميل خالص 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
*​


----------



## بنت الديان (2 أبريل 2012)

اللينكات كلها مش شغالة


----------

